# The Testicle Festival - Castell, TX



## rexbobcat (May 27, 2013)

I'm taking a photography class down in Junction, Texas for the last two weeks of May, and during that time the small hill country town of Castell held their Testicle Festival (rocky mountain oysters/calf fries) so we decided to drop by and mingle with the colorful people. They were colorful indeed.

Also; Castell is known for a rooster that would hump the Billy Bass singing fish. Youtube it. I can't make this up lol.

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.

And finally, a photo that kind of ties everything together.


----------



## Granddad (May 27, 2013)

I think I like #5 the best ... or maybe #6 ... or maybe #8 ...

MAN! You captured some cracking expressions!  :thumbup:


----------



## Geaux (May 27, 2013)

What..no food shots?!

great expressions though


----------



## o hey tyler (May 27, 2013)

Geaux said:


> What..no food shots?!



This. Go balls to the wall.


----------



## jedirunner (May 27, 2013)

Really nice set.

Love the personalities in #s 1-5.  Can almost recall all the memories hanging out with my grandpa and all his friends when I spent the summer working for him on his farm.

Fantastic eyes in #7 and #8.

Kevin


----------



## ronlane (May 27, 2013)

From the title, I was expecting a little more bull.


----------



## kathyt (May 27, 2013)

Give me some testicles.


----------



## rexbobcat (May 29, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> > What..no food shots?!
> ...




I have some other shots I still have to go through haha. I think I got some of the food.


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 29, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Give me some testicles.



That's what she said....literally.


----------



## amolitor (May 29, 2013)

#7 is a shockingly good picture. And not entirely because it has a pretty girl of indeterminate age in it.

The rest are mostly pretty decent photographs, mostly of a specific "type" which I don't find *super* interesting. They're funny-lookin' people, lookin' funny. It's a thing, it's real, there's nothing wrong with it and it's a solid part of a journalistic approach to this sort of thing.

#7 is a *photograph*. You could hang that. You could sell perfume with that. There's a lot of stuff you could do with it, because it is awesome.


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 29, 2013)




----------



## jake337 (May 29, 2013)

amolitor said:


> #7 is a shockingly good picture. And not entirely because it has a pretty girl of indeterminate age in it.
> 
> The rest are mostly pretty decent photographs, mostly of a specific "type" which I don't find *super* interesting. They're funny-lookin' people, lookin' funny. It's a thing, it's real, there's nothing wrong with it and it's a solid part of a journalistic approach to this sort of thing.
> 
> #7 is a *photograph*. You could hang that. You could sell perfume with that. There's a lot of stuff you could do with it, because it is awesome.




The split lighting in #7 is beautiful.


----------



## jowensphoto (May 29, 2013)

Another vote for 7!


----------



## oldhippy (May 29, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Give me some testicles.



The king laughed
not because he wanted to
because he had two

Like 5 best


----------



## CherylL (May 29, 2013)

I love #7.  The lady #4 must be a real character.  Great captures of expressions on all.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 1, 2013)

jake337 said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > #7 is a shockingly good picture. And not entirely because it has a pretty girl of indeterminate age in it.
> ...



Thank you. I had not realized how striking she was until I got the photos onto the computer. I was so busy trying to process the whole experience and then when I got the images uploaded I was all excited because I'm terrible at candid shots.

We had a woman with us from Australia who grew up in Singapore and when she told people where she was from the typical response was "You don't look Chinese." And they weren't being sarcastic. It was so...awkwardly funny.


----------

